# Help fin de contrat



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

_Salut les filles _
Je démissionne d'un contrat car je change de métier le 20 février 2023, dans notre contrat je devais être en vacances en février 2023 du 18 au 25 février. 

Je voulais savoir à quel moment doit je faire le préavis de 1 mois ? (C'est un contrat de plus d'un an) 
Et aussi si le parent devra bien me payer même ma semaine de vacs déduite au contrat du 18 au 25 février ? 
Merci à ttes.


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Décembre 2022)

Tu es en année complète ou incomplète ?


----------



## isa19 (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso j'arrêterai avant vos vac prévues  comme ça les PE devront vous les payer avec votre solde de tt compte.


----------



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

Année incomplete


----------



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

Isa 19.. Comment faire ? 
Parceque je me suis dit je fait l avenant du 23 janvier au 19 février 
Est ce bon ?


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Décembre 2022)

Donc si tu es en année incomplète, cette semaine de vacances était prévue et déjà décomptée de la mensualisation ? Non ?
le PE doit juste vérifier s'il y a une régularisation à faire et te payer le solde des CP acquis de juin 2022 jusqu'à la fin du contrat.


----------



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

Oui exactement nanou la semaine est déjà retiré. 
Concernant les CP enfant de moins de 15 ans y aïs je droitvue que je démissionne ? J ai 2 enfants =4jrs du coup


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Décembre 2022)

Tu dis que le contrat a plus de 1 an.... Donc les journées de CP pour enfants de moins de 15 ans, tu as du les avoir au bilan des CP de Mai 2022.
Je ne pense pas que tu puisses les avoir une 2ème fois puisque le contrat ne va pas jusqu'en mai 2023.


----------



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

Et concernant la date de préavis est bon du 24 janvier au 19 février =1 mois


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Décembre 2022)

24 janvier/19 février ça ne fait pas un mois.... Sur le papier il faut que ça fasse 1 mois.
Si le contrat s'arrête le 19 février, le préavis doit démarrer 30j avant


----------



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

Oups oui sa fait 28 jrs. 
Je ferais du 21 janvier au 18 février =30jrs. Merci infiniment 🌺


----------



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

Je peut comme'cer le préavis un samedi ? N'est ce pas ?


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Alors 1er point
1 semaine de congé c'est du lundi au samedi
Donc votre semaine de non accueil est du lundi 20 au samedi 25 février

2ème point
si cette semaine d'absence programmée est une semaine de congé acquises elle repousse le préavis
Mais cela n'a pas d'importance dans le cas présent


Car si vous commencez votre nouveau travail le lundi 20 février
Il faut que votre contrat soit terminé le vendredi 17 février
Donc avant votre semaine d'absence 

Donc votre mois de préavis sera du
Mercredi 18 janvier Au vendredi 17 février inclus


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Votre contrat de travail étant en année incomplète
Vous devrez procéder à plusieurs calculs et dans le sens ou je vous les met

1- calculer le salaire de février avec le ccc pour déduire les heures non travaillées du 20 au 28 février

2- calculer la régularisation de salaire

3- calculer l'iccp de fin de contrat
Pas, de jours sup enfants de moins de 15 ans car vous ne terminez pas la période de référence fixée au 31 mai

4- pas de prime de fin de contrat car c'est une démission


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Il faut bien déduire les heures non travaillées à compter du 20 et pas du 27 février car c'est une fin de contrat
Même si le semaine du 20 était prévue non travaillée au contrat

La régularisation de salaire viendra combler cette deduction

Pour la régularisation de salaire
vous calculez mois par mois

Colonne 1)
Salaire brut versé sans prendre en compte les heures supplémentaires et sans les cp

Colonne 2)
Salaire brut correspondant aux heures travaillées et assimilées à du temps de travail effectif comme les fériés chômés et payés les absences pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur

Vous faites le total des 2 colonnes et vous voyez si les parents vous doivent quelque chose

Si il y a régularisation de salaire
Il faudra ajouter ce montant à votre salaire de février
Convertir le montant de cette régularisation en heures et jours à rajouter à vos chiffres mensualisés

Pour les cp
Il faudra comparer maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus

pour les 10%, il faut prendre en compte le montant de cette régularisation dans le total des salaires bruts perçus

Bon calcul à vous

Si vous avez besoin que l'on confirme vos chiffres, revenez donner vos calculs


----------



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup assmatzam et ttes les autres filles de prendre le temps. 
Je vais voir pr la régularisation sa c vraiment un casse tête pr moi, au pire sa sera l'employeur qui fera le calcul, sachant que de janvier 2022 à septembre 2022 on avait un contrat et en septembre on a fait un avenant... Dc régularisation de janvier à septembre normalement si je me trompe pas, puis regul de septembre à février.... C bien cela,?


----------



## Nany88 (20 Décembre 2022)

Par contre assmatzam du 18 janvier au vendredi 17 inclus je compte 31 jours c'est normal ? C est pas 30 jours ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

C'est 1 mois donc en fonction du nombre de jours que comporte le mois ça peut faire 28,30 ou 31 jours

Il n'y a que lorsque c'est 15 jours calendaire que l'on compte en jours


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Pour la régularisation de salaire
Depuis les changements de la nouvelle convention collective au 1er janvier 2022 les années se compensent entre elle
Donc il faut bien calculer du début jusqu'à la fin de contrat

de janvier 2022 à septembre 2022 était tu aussi en année incomplète ?

Car si tu étais en année complète la régularisation sera juste  de septembre à février 2023


----------



## Nany88 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bnjr assmatzam merci pr vos réponse 
Oui de janvier à septembre j étais également en année incomplete. 
DC si je comprend bien je dois faire 2 regul ? Janv sept 2022 et sept 22 à fev 23 ?. 
OK pr le préavis dc pour nous sa sera 31 jours merci


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Non pas 2 régules

Maintenant on fait le total sur toute la durée du contrat et non plus par période 

Si sur la première période tu as par exemple 50€ de régule à percevoir 
Et que sur la 2ème période tu as 50€ de trop perçu 
Les parents ne te doivent rien

Alors qu'avant ils t'auraient payé 50€


----------



## Nany88 (21 Décembre 2022)

Ah oui d accord ça je ne savais pas 🌺😊merci infiniment


----------

